

Anyone know who is behind perfect-woman.com? - Allocator2008

I would bet my bottom dollar that http://www.perfect-woman.com is a hoax. Claims to have developed a humanoid robot with an IQ of 130, which, I would imagine by definition would pass the turing test. I thought the best estimates said we are at least a couple decades away from being able to pass the Turing Test? Just wondered if anyone knew what was behind this. Reminds me of "The Turk" chess playing automaton hoax of the 1700's.
======
gnaritas
Of course it's a hoax, and anyone laying down any sort of estimate about when
AI will pass the Turing test is full of it. We don't even know what
intelligence is yet, so it's impossible to truthfully estimate when we'll be
able to duplicate it.

When we do finally figure out what intelligence is and the first batch of AI
machines starts coming out, it won't be human like at all, that's too hard and
pointless, it'll be cars that can drive and other non human like things that
are actually helpful. It'll take years after that before we get it to the
level of faking human behavior.

------
mpk
Total hoax.

There are so many holes in this I don't know where to begin. A humanoid robot
with a measurable IQ of 130 would require awareness of self and environment.
Programming it for servitude would be tricky, to say the least. Also, why do
so many people expect any strong AI to resemble human intelligence?

Give Philip K Dick's "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" a whirl if you're
interested in the implications. Isaac Asimov also spent a lot of time writing
about robotic intelligence. Hit up Caves of Steel, The Naked Sun and Robots of
Dawn if this floats your boat.

